# Car News -JAGUAR XE SV PROJECT 8



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

•New Jaguar XE SV Project 8 is next Collector's Edition sports car designed, engineered and assembled by SVO
•Production strictly limited to 300 units worldwide
•Project 8 will offer supercar performance and dynamics in a sedan
•600PS 5.0-litre V8 will make Project 8 the most powerful road legal Jaguar in history
•Project 8 prototype featuring unique camouflage by SVO Design now on test at the Nürburgring Nordschleife. Film here: 












(Ryton-on-Dunsmore, UK - 26 May 2017) Jaguar Land Rover Special Vehicle Operations (SVO) today announces the most powerful, agile and extreme performance Jaguar: the new XE SV Project 8. A prototype version of the 600PS Jaguar sports sedan offering supercar performance has now undertaken its debut test at the gruelling Nürburgring Nordschleife, adorned with an exclusive camouflage created by SVO Design. The incredible Project 8 prototype may be viewed in action here: 












With the most highly tuned version of Jaguar Land Rover's five-litre supercharged V8, Project 8 will become the second Collectors' Edition vehicle from SVO, following the successful launch of Jaguar F-TYPE Project 7 in 2014. No more than 300 cars, all hand-assembled at SVO's Technical Centre in Coventry, will be created for sale worldwide.

John Edwards, Managing Director of Jaguar Land Rover Special Operations said: "The time is right for SVO to produce the most extreme performance road car in the history of Jaguar. The SVO team is possessed by the spirit of performance and committed to creating the most thrilling driving experience imaginable.

"Our clients worldwide were thrilled by the F-TYPE Project 7. The new XE SV Project 8 takes aerodynamics and performance engineering to another level - it is conceived for enthusiasts and the most discerning collectors. The price for such an extreme performance sports car available in strictly limited numbers will reflect that."

Full specification details for Jaguar XE SV Project 8 will be revealed at www.Jaguar.com on 28 June 2017, ahead of its world dynamic debut at Goodwood Festival of Speed in West Sussex in the UK on 30 June.


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

that'll sound nice.


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

I saw a video on FB with this thing,thats sound insane,like an hungry monster..


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

I do hope the Car sells well, it is the XE Jag that needs to sell in quantity.


----------

